# Hintergrund: Angry Birds versus Android



## Newsfeed (26 Mai 2011)

Jon Oberheide beschreibt, wie seine angeblichen Bonus-Level für Angry Birds das Sicherheitskonzept von Android und Market aushebeln konnten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

